# حمل بسرعة Primavera.v5 تورنت سريع



## MIDO_1349 (4 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
الى كل المهندسين سارع بتحميل برامفيرا الاصدار الخامس من الملف المرفق

هوا عبارة عن ملف تورنت وجدته من منتدى اجنبى وهوا سريع وانا احمل منه الان ارجو الفائدة لكم جميعا​


----------



## seeker (23 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير هل عندك معلومات عن كيفية تشغيل البرنامج


----------



## المعماري نت (23 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ ميدو 

يعطيك الف عافية على هالبرنامج .. اتمنى أن تشرح كيفية تنصيبة

ولك جزيل الثواب


----------



## علي منصور (17 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور جزيل الشكر على المجهود


----------



## eng_houssam (17 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم هل لك ان تشرح لنا ما في ملفات التورنت وكيف استطيع تحميل البريمافيرا بواسطتها


----------



## meee (18 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 

شكرا ً على التورنت وجاري التحميل ....



eng_houssam قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي الكريم هل لك ان تشرح لنا ما في ملفات التورنت وكيف استطيع تحميل البريمافيرا بواسطتها



بعد أذن الأخ MIDO_1349 سأرد على المشاركه أعلاه

أولا ً: ملف التورنت عبارة دليل لأماكن وجود الملفات على الأنترنت فقط .
ثانيا : تحتاج الى برنامج لتشغيل التورنت وبدأ التحميل.

برامج تحميل التورنت عديدة وشخصيا ً أستخدم البرنامج أدناه ..

http://www.utorrent.com/download.php

حمل البرنامج utorrent ثم قم بتثبيته على جهازك ... بعد ذلك (على سبيل المثال) أنك تحاول أن تحمل برنامج برامفيرا أعلاه , بعد تحميل الملف المرفق من مشاركة صاحب الموضوع وفك ضغطه ... كل ما تحتاجه هو فتح ملف التورنت دبل كليك  .

بالمناسبة ... التحميل عن طريق التورنت يعطي مرونة كبيرة أثناء التحميل ... أي تستطيع أن توقف التحميل في أي وقت ثم أعادة تشغيل التورنت مرة ثانية وأكمال عملية التحميل....

ـــــــــــــــــــ تحياتي ـــــــــــــ


----------



## hussamcad (26 ديسمبر 2007)

عاشت ايدك على المشاركه


----------



## eng_mhem (30 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك .. وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس ناصر (31 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## albara-yassin (31 ديسمبر 2007)

أخي العزيز قمت بإنزال البرامافيرا ولكن المشكلة أنه يطلب باسورد للدخول ولكنى لا أعرف ماهو الباسور
قمت بإدخال admin وايضا لم استطيع الدخول ويقول Unable to connect to the database. Would you like to configure the database connection now?
فالرجاء المساعده


----------



## عبدالعزبز روبى (21 يناير 2008)

شكرا أخى على هذا البلرنامج الرائع ولكن أنا لا أستطيع التعامل مع ملفات التورنت أرجو الافادة


----------



## Al-Muhandis (24 يناير 2008)

الاخ Mido جزاك الله خيرا والف شكر ، الاخ Meee جزيت خيرا والله ماكنت اعرف عن التورنت من قبل وكنت بس اسمع بها،،


----------



## laith211 (27 يناير 2008)

اشكرك كثيرا بس البرنامج كان من الصعب دخوله


----------



## khaled_omar (2 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا .........


----------



## omaesi (4 أغسطس 2010)

التورنت غير شغال حتى بعد تحميل اكثر من برنامج مشكور اخي والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ehab mohammed (5 أغسطس 2010)

*برنامج البريمافيرا*

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يارب تكون صادق


----------



## ehab mohammed (5 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ehab mohammed (5 أغسطس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المدني كاد (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا ولكن*

اخي العزيز شكرا على الجهود المبذولة ولـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكـن البرنامج ليس الا عبارة عن ملف بحجم 17 كيلو ولا يحمل اي معنى او علاقة بالبرنامج كل مايحمله ملف نصي ولك سطر من هذا النص:
*};?ژ?Nش-?OJخ??ŒR??u|[email protected]~?ھvô?,Gنüu\~?ٍ?m;x???غ?
????<?Jpé&?-NEkrظ. |کUô??ذ9)Lے[-ذحgسط5@??b?Hj?ëf?ôYشz^^??ا_ATث
µ?طwœtüR3xpآï-œi&?K?KZ(ç-ؤm0mٍBµ?خyfŒ??ق~ں2ژkwGµZفةN-G?î?3خف!?ء_ْgگچ4?S?ھ?ض?أ?ôS!-?aîخOŒ1???
*


----------



## fghamlush (29 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------

